# Rust rear wheel arch 2005 model



## BeverleyUK (Jul 22, 2008)

2005 Xtrail 2.2
Ahhhhhhhhh! Just noticed left hand wheel arch paint starting to bubble in two places. Took it to the body shop they removed the paint for a better look and they say it is rust perforation from the inner wheel arch and unpaintable, needing to be replaced. Trying to use the Nissan anti corrosion warranty and members got any tips? It is definatly holed in two places and has come from inside out. 
I read on some earlier threads rust has been seen on others rear arches whats the problem and what is Nissan doing about it, how are they repairing the problem.

At present I am waiting for Nissan to get back to me.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I believe there are a few threads on this already. You might find what you're looking for if you do a search. The rear hatch near the license plate seems to be another problem area.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

As long as it's defective materials/workmanship and the vehicle has been inspected as per the warranty service(s) then Nissan should honour the repair.

Wheel arch rust is nearly always due to water retention by the 'crud' that builds up inside the arch. Regular cleaning is vital.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## BeverleyUK (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rust on Wheel arch*


Just saw that there are multiple pages on the Canadian topic below I should have maybe attached mine to that. 

Saw the car in the shop last night without the paint on, it was not that bad but still holes in a three year old car. The holes are about 5mm across and there are two of them [for now]. Looked like it might fill with a light braze or very low TIG. 
Having had a better look I see how the inner wheel arch is spot welded to the return of the outer. There must be a seal problem. but this it not of our making the car has never been pressure washed, it is always washed by hand. 
Still waiting for a decision from Nissan.


----------



## BeverleyUK (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update*

There is no rust or visible signs of corrosion on the inside wheel arch that I can see, it must be the sealing between inner and outer wheel arch that has gone. The first we knew was when the paint bubbled quickly took to the shop for a paint job, they flat down as prep to paint and shows the perforation holes underneath. 

If it gets sorted thats great as I really like the car, it is fantastic for pulling our caravan, towing never felt so safe. But rust problems should not happen to a three year old car

Tomorrow it will be two weeks since I took it to the dealer, still waiting for go ahead from Nissan Warranty.


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't like the bit on my wheel arches that seem to cup the dirt/mud - its the front part of the rear arche's - seems a bad design, sadly didn't notice it in the showroom, it might of changed my choice as I'm often in the mud with the motor so need to clean that part especially well each time. boo...


----------



## BeverleyUK (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update*

Good news fellow Forum-ers
Nissan have agreed the work under waranty so we getting booked in for repair. Full inner and outer arch I am told. 

:kiss:


----------



## BeverleyUK (Jul 22, 2008)

Was waiting to get back from my hols to book the car in to get the wheel arch work done. Didnt make it back the turbo blew while I was in France came back on a low loader. 
I am four months out of warranty I rang Nissan and they have been superb as the car came from a main dealer, I have all my service and the sensor recall problem was done they will pay 70% of the bill. All manufacurers have problems, they should be judged on how they deal with them and how they treat their customers. Nissan UK have been really good the turbo decision came quickly and as I am out of waranty very fair. I am assured by the service manager that once done [new turbo , seals, oil,filter] I should not have the same problem again as ECU map and boost sensor were the original problem that lead to the 2.2DCi turbo over pressure failure. This work will be done this week and then the wing next. Apart from this I had a great holiday. Does all this knock my confidence in my xtrai? a little as they are not trivial things but Nissan UK have dealt with me very well and I thank them for that. I had my last Primera for years and it never went wrong , not even little things, it always sailed through its MOT year after year, thats what I expect from the x-trail. Looking at the new x-trail it has different wheel arches and a different engine so might jump to one of them. 
Small problems compared to say a 1.8 petrol Freelander !! or having 11 mpg towing with a Disco.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Beverley - name your local dealer - they get very little praise on a forum - a good one should get a mention. (we might all start using them )


----------

